# Speaking of Ole Miss



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Has anybody here every had the Stromboli from the Pizza Den in Oxford? 

I haven't been back in many years but when they were located at University and Lamar they served a version that had a ground meat base (sausage?, seasoned pork?) a thin layer of pizza sauce(?), topped with sliced mozzarella, baked open-faced on an Italian roll, then folded over, sliced into four to five pieces and delivered wrapped in foil. :tongue_smilie:

I have searched the world over (well at least the better part of lower Alabama and the FL Panhandle) and have not ran across any place that makes Stromboli that way. I have tried to duplicate it from memory but if never comes out the same or even close to theirs. If any of this rings a bell, I would love to have the recipe or be directed to someplace locally that I can find it made this way.


----------

